# Ideas for Tattoo Imagery



## lostone711 (Aug 25, 2015)

I am wanting to get some ideas for how to portray pain in a tattoo. The person in pain is being represented by a lion and I am struggling with finding good imagery for the lions pain. I would love some feedback on this. I'm stuck
Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I just can't picture a lion in pain :vs_blush:

I have several tattoos, so I understand the concept, but I have no clue how to help with this one. Good luck!!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmmm Lion in pain...
I first can imagine a lion jailed. It's not true pain, as he may be sad, but is the 1st I get. Let me think a bit more...

...

...

Okey, I have an idea. What do you think about a Lion that is roaring, but at the same time he is crying with closed eyes? It would be like a Roar In the middle of pain.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think FanKi's idea is good. With the lion's head thrown back as if he is roaring at the sky.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

I like FanKi's idea too :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## karliejaye (Mar 31, 2015)

First image to come to mind for me was a lion roaring as well. The muscles can be depicted differently for a valiant roar vs a painful wallowing roar. I also see ravens or birds of some sort pestering/tormenting the lion. Pulling his mane perhaps.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm that sounds good too Karl. 

Lostone, if you don't mind I'll try to do some kind of sketch (Do not trust me, maybe I won't jajajajaja) for the idea ^^


----------



## lostone711 (Aug 25, 2015)

I know it is such a tough image to tackle hence why I'm asking for help haha. I really like that idea though. Like he is letting out his pain through his cry, like a sigh of relief only a cry of pain. Thank you!


----------



## lostone711 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Karliejaye, I really like that idea as well. It also fits with the background. This person being depicted by the lion has lost his brother at a very young age, been used, cheated on, made fun of, etc. I think that would be perfect to show his torment. Thank you all so much for the ideas. I was stuck and this is definitely sending me on the right path.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Glad we could help ^^


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Way to get the ball rolling @FanKi :biggrin: Once ravens were mentioned, I actually imagined them flying out of the lions mouth. No matter how they are used, ravens tend to help represent the dark and macabre. 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## lostone711 (Aug 25, 2015)

I sure will. Thank you again


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks i like your suggestion.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

That's easy. Go to Detroit during football season.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

*Quick 5 minute sketch at breakfast*

Something like this?
Forgive the scribbles just a quick sketch.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been doodling around with my new tablet but nothing I'd post. Coming up blank as to what to draw. You've all inspired me especially the OP. Thanks gonna finish this digitally in a tattooy way. Thanks.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OH Yeah that lion is just what I had in mind also.


----------



## lostone711 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey thats great Eddieblz, thank you. I think thats exactly what pain looks like. I really appreciate you taking the time to do that!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm anxious to see what you come up with.


----------

